# Fireboard Probe Organizer



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 20, 2018)

I bought the FireBoard thermometer a few weeks ago and cannot say enough good things about it. I've used it for five cooks so far without issue and the thing is amazing. It is easy to set up and the charting is awesome. I would recommend it to anyone.

One of the things I've always been a bit annoyed with is how to keep probes organized. I have several other thermometers and associated probes and try as I might, the organization of them is always a bit lacking.

I bit the bullet and bought the FireBoard probe organizers and just wanted to pass on my impressions of them. Overall I am pleased with them and would replace if I lost them. I would recommend them.






*PROS*

Keeps probes and wires tangle free and separate from each other.
Easy to use
Easy and quick to unwind a probe with no kinks for use 
Flexible design allows you to use them in a manner that works best for you
Each organizer can hold two probes (doesn't make that clear in the video or description on line, consequently I ordered more than I needed).
Can be used with any brand probe and cable
*CONS*

Seems a bit pricey at $15.00 for a two-pack. But each organizer can hold two probes, so it boils down to $3.50 per probe for storage
These are on the large side. You won't be able to throw six coiled probes into a small box using these.
Something else to keep clean, though you can throw them in the dishwasher


----------



## Danno44 (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice review!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 20, 2018)

I dunno, but every time I'm unrolling one of my probes and have to undo a kink, my trigger finger will probably squeeze harder on getting a pair of these.
No doubt I could use them.
Thanks for your review! Sorry you overbought due to them being unclear.
I'd likely put the extras in the back of the drawer the working ones live in.

Are they of that Silicone type material?


----------



## Xendau (Sep 20, 2018)

Ive been meaning to buy these for my FB probes... glad to hear they work as well as they seemed to on their VERY short video on them.

Im gonna have to bite the bullet on these and buy the 4 pack. 

Your probes look gold in the pic... from the orange organizer?


----------



## dr k (Sep 21, 2018)

I use a small binder clip on my cell phone charger cable after coiling. I got cable wraps with my therms but don't want to wrap/ unwrap all the time. I just drape or hang rthem from the ceiling pan rack.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 21, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Are they of that Silicone type material


Yes, they are silicone-ish. It doesn't say exactly what they're made of but it looks and feels like silicone



Xendau said:


> Your probes look gold in the pic... from the orange organizer?


Probably just from the orange organizers. My probes are definitely stainless.

Thanks for your interest in the review everyone. I appreciate it!!


----------

